# Hello from France



## Nellou (Oct 28, 2007)

hi everybody !

I'm happy to be in a forum in english, 'cause my english is not very well^^

I'm 19, I live near Paris (12 km in south of the capital), and I love horses so much 

I study in tourism, in "alternance", I stay 2 days in school and I work 3 days in the "Tour Montparnasse", in the top of the tower, where people have the best view in Paris !  that's very nice...

My dream is to come in Australia ! maybe one day 
so if you are australian, let me dream 

Gros bisous^^


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
That's awesome you live in France, I'd love to go there someday!
LOL, have fun posting!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi! Do you have a horse of your own? Do you ride a lot?


----------



## Nellou (Oct 28, 2007)

hello !

thank you for your messages 

of course, I ride  since I have 4-5 years...

I don't have a horse of my own, but my uncle have 5 ponies and horses !
But in the future, I want to buy a pony, that's sure !


----------

